# Getting started on the garage shop!



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well since my dad moved a little further away and so did all his tools and workspace it was finally time after 3 years to get my garage in shape and get me a couple workbenches and organizational things done so I can keep it straight out there!

After a couple months working at my dads new place getting some projects done for him I was fortunate enough to have quite a bit of lumber left over from the pole barn (carport style) I built him. I saved alot of the 2x4's and screws I used for bracing plus had a couple new 2x4's and some 1x4's left over.

After sweating pools my kids could've swam in a couple times I decided the first order of business was getting some form of cold air into the space. First order was to get the door insulated. Then I found a MovinCool Classic 10 on craigslist for $300 bucks (around $3000 new) and it made a huge difference quickly!! But still wasn't happy having to move the air nozzle around when I moved so after a couple questions and answers from Mont I found a cheap solution. Instead of buying the $330 dollar plenum that is made for it I engineered a plenum from a rubbermaid tub for the condenser so it started getting its air from the outside instead of sending my cool air outside. Now I can turn the machine on in the morning and have 70degree temps in the garage. If I plan on being out there in the morning I turn it on before bed and its in the low 60's in the garage and will pretty much stay there all day. Pretty awesome! I plan on running some better duct work to clean it up but for now thats on the back burner.








Next was some new wall mounted shelving (no pics) to get rid of 3 Gorrilla Racks that were taking up to much space and then I added the ceiling mounted beams for the storage bins. This was a super cheap and easy thing to do and really gets a ton of stuff out of the way without losing wall space.








After cleaning the junk and organizing a little came the fun part....Starting the work bench. 1st one is the everyday work bench. Both will be wall mounted as to keep as much stuff off the floor. Got about 90% done with it. Just have to tighten some things up, sand some of the edges, caulk some of the joints and paint. Will be using behr porch and floor for the paint. I ran a power strip to the front of one of the braces so I will have access to more plugs. The water distribution system had the flimsy plastic cover on it and I was just going to leave it but it was to hard to slide on and off once i got the bench built so I framed it out and am going to add a simple door for it and paint to match the bench. 








Built this little storage rack for all my power tools. Will have a power strip behind the chargers and I will add some 1.5" pvc to store the cords for the circle saw and jig saw. The power strip will be plugged into a landscape timer and set to turn on for 1 hour every morning so the batteries don't over charge. It will be mounted on the wall to the right of the water distribution system. Still have to clean up the cuts and paint it but its a good start.








Next bench will be for wood working. Will build some lumber storage into the bench for some pieces and will also have shelving above it for some of the bigger stuff. Not quite sure what all im going to put into this bench but Im gathering Ideas. I'm not much of a finish wood worker yet but Im learning. Built my wife a desk last week and am almost done with it but still have some sanding and then I need to stain it. Have some other stuff I plan to build for the house but IMO getting the garage in order has been just as much fun. Will be doing the floor, adding a tv, and some other stuff as I go along.

Here is a picture of the desk.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looking good. Make something for your sweetie that requires a new tool or two!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

That desk is for her. Lee just had a baby and she is now working from home. I'm trying to figure out how to justify a router...not that she would ever know or probably say anything but since I'm fairly new to woodworking I've gotta figure out what I'd use it for regularly. Found a dewalt 3hp router with the plunge adapter for 125 at a pawn shop that looks nearly new. Don't know if I can let that slip by.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You have a wall over your workbench that would be perfect for some cabinets like mine.
Check out this link. Hope you find something useful.
Mike


----------

